# To Good to Be True? 2013 A4 26k miles asking $21,000



## Miamiblue (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll keep it short and simple - 

Am I missing something, as this used Audi seems too good to be true?
2013 A4 2.0 26K miles

Navigation
Backup Rear Camera
3 spoke steering wheel
Push Start
etc

http://www.miamicarcredit.com/detai...ronttrak_2_0t_premium_plus-used-13996689.html


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Front wheel drive and CVT..... :thumbdown:


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

DasCC said:


> Front wheel drive and CVT..... :thumbdown:


No Audi is a real Audi without Quattro and electronic rear differential!


----------

